# dbx model M2 microphone and AZ8922 SPL



## Djoko (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a dbx model M2 microphone and AZ8922 SPL. How do I connect to work with REW V5 and their measured values ​​of the room?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here ya go – since you need a USB sound card with a mic pre-amp and phantom power for that particular mic, you’ll want to use the last picture diagram:

*REW Cabling and Connection Basics*

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Djoko (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks :T


----------

